# Good Ice and Good Fishing at the Berry on Monday 12/26/2011



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Wanting to make the most of a day off from work, I hit UtahWildlife.net to see how fishing was that morning. When I saw that people were fishing on the ice at Strawberry, I got excited and headed up with the family to try our luck. We hit the usual area by the diversion dam thingy between Strawberry Marina and Haws Point. It was about 1:00 PM when we arrived. The ice was pretty snow/frost free which made it very slippery. We fell pretty hard several times. Even though we felt safe because the ice was 8" thick, the ice was talking to us all day (cracking noises) and it was pretty freaky when you're walking on the ice and watching a bunch of cracks take off right from under your feet. It was fun to see the fish under the ice. [attachment=7:t0h7rrpu]Clear ice to see the fish under our feet.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu] Anyway, the air temp was in the 20's. We set up about 300 yards off shore in 25 - 35 feet of water. [attachment=2:t0h7rrpu]Our fish camp.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu] We had a few hits bites, but our neighbors and the fish finder was telling us to go closer to shore. We moved 50 yards or so to 17' and 24' and fished right near the bottom. My wife even landed a crawfish because she was fishing so close to the bottom. We fished with 3" green/gray tubes with chub/minnows and small pink head jig with white tub and nightcrawler. They both did ok, but the minnow setup seemed to be a bit hotter. Here is a pic of the pink jig setup where I broke a hook while reeling in a fish on 4lb test... I didn't land the lunker  go figure.[attachment=8:t0h7rrpu]Broken hook.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu] Here is a pic of the 3" tub lure that was kind of interesting because I landed this mate even though the hook wasn't set. He must have liked the minnow and didn't want to let it go, so I let him go. [attachment=6:t0h7rrpu]Jig setup and notice the lure was in the mouth but the hook was backwards and still landed the fish.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu] We fished for about 4 hours and mostly had just two of us fishing and caught/landed around 15 fish. None were over the slot and a couple of smaller rainbows that we didn't keep. The Biggest cut was 21 and 1/4". Dang. Fun times  Here are a few pics of the bigger fish and fun.[attachment=5:t0h7rrpu]Kristis fish.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu][attachment=4:t0h7rrpu]Kristis fish2.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu][attachment=3:t0h7rrpu]Mean fish.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu][attachment=1:t0h7rrpu]Playing some hockey.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu][attachment=0:t0h7rrpu]Terrys fish.jpg[/attachment:t0h7rrpu]


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Good Ice and Good Fishing at the Berry on Monday 12/26/2*

I guess location is the key huh cause I was there mon and tuesday and caught one fish. Used the same tactics and close to the same tackle. Oh well so it goes. Love the hockey pic, should have taken my own!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Good Ice and Good Fishing at the Berry on Monday 12/26/2*

Hockey and the hard deck at Strawberry. That's what I call a report! I wish I took my skates when I was there yesterday. (Although the fishing kept us pretty busy).


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Good Ice and Good Fishing at the Berry on Monday 12/26/2*

Great post thanks for all the pics.


----------

